# Garden Works All Purpose Plant Fertilizer



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello,

So rummaging through my cupboards I came across a container of:
"Garden Works:All Purpose Plant Fertlizer 20-20-20 (Concertrated Water Soluble Fertlizer with Micronutrients)"
Minimum Analysis:
Total Nitrogen 20% 
Available Phosphate ( P2O5) 20% 
Soluble Potash 20% 
Sulfur (S) 1%
Boron (B) 0.02% 
Copper (Cu) 0.05% 
Iron (FE) 0.10%
Manganese (Mn) 0.05% 
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.0005% 
Zinc (Zn) 0.05%
EDTA (chelating agent)x3: 0.068%, 0.031%, 0.030%

So my question is would this be safe to use in my planted tank, or aquarium use in general? And if it is, would the fairly high copper (compared to Flourish) make the tank unsutible for shrimp keeping? 

Thanks!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Plain and simple answer
*Don't!*
You will end up with a huge algae bloom


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

davej said:


> Plain and simple answer
> *Don't!*
> You will end up with a huge algae bloom


X 2! Not worth the risk!

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

x3 I think most of the terrestrial ferts are urea based. Hydroponics ferts are cheap enough that it shouldn't make a difference. The only terrestrial fert people are using with success is Osmocote Plus. That's the one most planted forums discuss using, buried deep in gravel based substrates.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

the phosphate is WAY TOO HIGH, that and the urea content is toxic enough to kill pretty much anything


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the answer guys!  Good thing I didnt try..."just a little". Time to pick up some flourish...


----------

